# Pre-Workout



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

I've been doing Mr. Hyde for a few years now.  Anybody know any better brands?


----------



## CharHouse1900 (Jan 1, 2016)

Extreme speed was good


----------



## werewolf (Feb 4, 2016)

Old 3D Jack was awesome...


----------



## rdavis81 (Feb 19, 2016)

I've heard Hyde was good and am planning on trying it next. I really like Bullnox and 1MR.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Feb 26, 2016)

Want to try some Pump Juice Extreme for free...just have to log it?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/211606-Looking-for-loggers-for-our-NEW-Pump-Juice-Extreme!!!

Sign up at this link...


----------



## werewolf (Mar 7, 2016)

By the way, eca is cool...


----------

